# haha pike vs Pirahas



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

haha i was out fishing and then i got a pike , and i putted it in a 100 gallon tank , do you gyes think i could put it in with 15 reds , he is about there sise


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

not for beeing to gether , but for the piranhas to kill the pike


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

no i wouldnt do it, pikes are very fast and dangerous, i wouldnt put your p's at risk, pikes have bigger teeth than P's

actually just thinking about it, u said the pike is about the p's size, so the pike is very young, probobally not too much of a threat


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

i wouldnt do it. a pike is a very respectable fish. id do it with a bluegill or something like that but not a pike.


----------



## amoor33 (Jan 21, 2004)

Besides respectable and all that other esh, did you forget about parasites my friend, all wild fish have'em. And domesticated fish like your p's are susceptable to em.


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

i don't know if that would be O.K. That would be cool to watch if it was!


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

Pikes don't reach maturity until they hit 20-25 inches or so. A 7-8 inch is just a baby.Not much of a fight.


----------



## mesx7828 (Mar 3, 2004)

any pics?


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

I have tried it before and the pike WILL put up a fight. They have rows of razor sharp teeth and if it is the same size as your P's exect atleast one of the P's to get hurt. It's not really worth it in my opinion if you care for your P's are all.


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

i made a pool outside , its cold here in norway so now i have predator fish insine and outside







and NO i wil never ever hurt my p`s i like them to much hehe


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

A pike of a similar size could definitely teach a P a lesson. Doesnt anyone understand P's are the pussycats of the predatory fish world. P's arent nearly as tough as we would all like to believe they are.


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

p`s are ok egnuff , but not a mindless killer , but in biiig shoals they are king but who woulndt be if it was 500vs1


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

v4p0r said:


> A pike of a similar size could definitely teach a P a lesson. Doesnt anyone understand P's are the pussycats of the predatory fish world. P's arent nearly as tough as we would all like to believe they are.


 well put! alone or in small numbers they are pussies. they are the definition of the so called "mob mentallity"


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

n0bie said:


> p`s are ok egnuff , but not a mindless killer , but in biiig shoals they are king but who woulndt be if it was 500vs1


 the pike would still take a few out... if you want a show get a 3' pike and put it in w/ them


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

For all of you who said that piranhas can't take on a pike or thinks that piranhas are pussies, here me out.

There is this theory, that piranhas are smart, they go for the weak and vulnerable. A pike on the other hand is franctic, and it will do anything. So to make an even fight, you gotta at least give the pike a small cut on the back so that their would be blood coming out.

Now put the pike in the piranhas tank and see what happens.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

wouldnt do it p's would win but would most definately get injured

Why the p's woud win first off they are mutiple numbers. When the pike had ahold of one p the others would attack from behind, usually taking out it's tail slowing down the pike and taking it off the offesnive, now that the pike is bleeding the p's get really fired up and the pike is seen as a food source and gets really screwed over


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

ViBE said:


> piranhas are smart.











yea sure. my fish are dumb as rocks.


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

If possible,I'd keep the Pike as a pet.Go buy a Koi or something for your P's


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

i prefer musky's try keeping one of these bad boy's most feared freshwater predator


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> i wouldnt do it. a pike is a very respectable fish. id do it with a bluegill or something like that but not a pike.











Does this sound retarded to just me?????


----------



## piranha threat (Jan 1, 2004)

Well if you do, remember to videotape it!


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

I would do it if the Pike was this big









North Eastern Chain Pickeral


















:laugh:


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

what a cute little fish


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2004)

my buddy put in a couple large mouth bass(about 12-13") in with his three reds(7-9"). i wasnt sure what would happen since bass are pretty aggressive. but of course when he wasnt around there was only 2 bass skeletons with heads floating around.


----------



## ncith (Apr 20, 2003)

I put a blue gill in with my three reds last summer and they demolished him! Ohhh yeah they also got sick a week later and all died within the month


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

andymel said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> > i wouldnt do it. a pike is a very respectable fish. id do it with a bluegill or something like that but not a pike.
> ...


that's mean







j/k
but, why does it sound retarded? i probly should have said respected other than respectable but o well


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> andymel said:
> 
> 
> > lemmywinks said:
> ...


 I just find it kinda funny when people compare animals and say that one is more respectable or cooler than another. They are both fish so what makes one more respectable? I understand an animal being more important because it is rare or indangered or something but who decides on the "cool list" and where everything ranks. Maybe it's just me?


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

RESPECT 'da piranhas!!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I had my guys fight many a native fish (go ahead flame away if you wish). The largest prey they took down was a 11" bass when they were a mere 5" a piece. They killed it quick and efficiently, however, they didn't eat much of it. Pictures you ask????....but of course.

Joe


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

end result.

Joe


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Bye bye Mr Bass.


----------

